# Charlize Theron schwärmt von Kristen Stewart



## beachkini (28 Apr. 2012)

​
Bei diesen Frauen scheint es sofort gefunkt zu haben. Am Set von “Snow White And The Huntsman” haben sich die Hollywood-Beauty Charlize Theron und der “Twilight”-Star Kristen Stewart kennen und offenbar auch lieben gelernt. Die Schauspielerinnen haben sich auf Anhieb super verstanden und wie es aussieht, hat sich daraus eine ganz besondere Freundschaft entwickelt. Man könnte sogar sagen, dass die beiden beste Freundinnen geworden sind. Den Grund für diese Annahme lieferte Charlize Theron in einem Interview mit “Access Hollywood”. Sie konnte fast nicht mehr aufhören, von Kristen zu schwärmen.

Dabei verriet Charlize, dass sie für Kristen einfach alles machen würde. Sogar von einem Gebäude würde sie für die 22-Jährige springen. Na, wenn das kein Liebesbeweis ist. Doch das ist noch nicht alles, Kirsten sei außerdem das einzig Wahre und gebe tolle Rücken-Massagen.

“Ich liebe dieses Mädchen wirklich. Ich könnte für dieses Mädchen von einem Hochhaus springen.”, erklärte Charlize. Außerdem sei Kristen einfach “großartig, sie ist großartig”. Deutlicher könnte die Schauspielerin ihre Zuneigung Kristen gegenüber wohl nicht ausdrücken, doch Charlize ließ es sich nicht nehmen, auch vom Schauspiel-Talent der 22-Jährigen zu schwärmen. “Kristen gehört zu der Art von Schauspielern, von denen ich gerne umgeben bin, weil es Nichts gibt, was sie von der Schauspielerei abhalten könnte.” Außerdem habe Kristen ein enormes Talent und sei äußert zäh. “Sie ist knallhart.”, fügte Charlize noch hinzu. Wir freuen uns, dass sich die beiden gefunden haben. Diese Power-Frauen geben wirklich ein super Team ab.

Bilder vom letzten gemeinsamen Auftritt gibts hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...con-caesars-palace-las-vegas-26-03-12-x4.html


----------



## BlueLynne (28 Apr. 2012)

da hat Charlize völlig recht :thumbup:

:thx: für den Beitrag


----------



## Q (30 Apr. 2012)

ich find sie beide klasse  :thx:


----------



## Cherubini (14 Mai 2012)

Fehlt nur noch der obligatorische Kuss...


----------

